# Comparison of Three woodworking forums



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I did an impromptu comparison of interests on three woodworking forums and I found the following breakdown between wood related topics and tools.

Lumber Jocks: tools 49%; wood 51%
Wood Magazine: tools 24%; wood 76%
Woodworkers Journal: tools 39%; wood 61%

It would appear from this comparison that Lumber Jocks is pretty much equally divided, while the other two are more wood related than tool related. This is definitely not a scientific study, but a quick and dirty comparison. I looked at the other forums, but could not compile a comprehensive breakdown. Some forums were difficult to separate wood from tools.

Based on this comparison, I can see why Lumber Jocks is popular.


----------



## 69BBNova (May 1, 2012)

I see your comparison a little differently…

"WE LOVE TOOLS"...the wood is only so we can use them…lol


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

This is an invitation for me to muse…

Mr. Ron, your Q & D survey has helped me to put words to my occasional mild frustration with LJ.

It's a great group of articulate and kind folks, freely sharing their experiences and insights in an atmosphere of open acceptance of everyone, regardless of where they are on the skill/experience continuum. I appreciate all these things.

I occasionally find frustration, however, when I read a thread that's so mired in minutiae that there appears to be fear of (a) making a decision to buy, or (b) starting a project (or a cut, for that matter). When these intersect-the helpful friends and the undecided poster-I feel like screaming, just do it!

Weekly I mentor an intermediate woodworker (he makes tables of all sizes, solid wood, M&T joinery) and he will tell you that he really started making rapid progress as a wooworker when he understood that he was being so prissy (his word) that he was immobilized-he couldn't freely move his tools and interact with the wood in a way that allowed a bit of his soul to be transferred to the task at hand.

Now that he has absorbed this concept, he is fearless, adventurous and joyous in his creative endeavors.

Runners get endorphins, woodworkers get to experience soul migration. (Is it too obvious to say that a runner who sits and talks about her shoes gets neither endorphins nor fresh air?)

This is why I skip over the "should I buy a 47TKJ68BR-2 or a 899-KQ49024?" threads. I want to say, "It doesn't matter! Just get a saw and go for it."

That said, I don't think the other forums-lopsided toward wood, say-would be any different. Instead of the alphanumerics as above, it would be, "walnut or cherry?".

Poplar or bubinga, contractor's saw or Altendorf Sliding Table, nothing happens until you build it.

And, with feeble, scattered applause, he turns away from the lectern, yielding it to the next speaker who steps up to the microphone and says, "I'm just getting started and I can't decide which plunge router to buy…"

But that's ok. I ain't goin' nowhere. I'm stayin' in this auditorium.

Kindly,

Lee


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

Without even a 'blunt' rock and a 'sharp' rock, gathering wood could only result in heating our caves, cooking our food and possibly a stump to rest on. ;-)

Work Safely and have Fun (with your tools). - Grandpa Len.


----------



## BJODay (Jan 29, 2013)

Lee,

You make a great point. I also see too much information and debate over tool choices. I try to keep in mind that many woodworkers are on a tight budget and are afraid of wasting their money on a poor tool choice.

Personally, I will not enter into a "Ford" or "Chevy" debate. But sometimes, a certain tools advantage or failing can be found in the topics.

BJ


----------



## reedwood (Jan 27, 2011)

Is there such a thing as TMI on LJ? 
The threads here are friendly, constructive and the comments peter out on their own when we're done. I always thought that was what made it fun. You would be lucky to get any replies on FWW or FHB.

The ol' guys here enjoy offering advice and encouragement to the newbies that ask the same questions and everyone seems happy, happy, happy. I'm all for it. Everyone is welcome….ask your silly questions or we can talk about router lifts again.

LJ sort of helped make my tool collecting more of a shared group activity. Everyone except my wife thought I was nuts buying antique hand planes every time we went on vacation. It was a lonely hobby so, it's nice to see others posting about their tools and the sharing the stories behind them.

It's a beautiful day here in Chicago. I'm going to go play with my new golden retriever puppy!

Have a great weekend LJ!


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Does "wood" include woodworking in general (techniques) or just threads specifically about species of wood?


----------



## CalgaryGeoff (Aug 10, 2011)

LumberJocks is my go to woodworking website, I enjoy all the posted projects and openness we all share and display. Some of my wood working experiences come to mind. The hesitation and over analysis to begin a project or purchase a tool is evident in some posts. Also using cheap wood to practice on seems to be a waste of time to me, jump in with the wood you are going to use and make it right, the skills are there. I did that for a few projects in the beginning but they turned out so well I should have used my good wood. Everyone is unique in their approach with different skill levels and resources.


----------



## kizerpea (Dec 2, 2011)

The way I see LJs..no matter what kind of woodworking you do..you can find someone else here that does the same things as you..chair building,cabniets,scroling,box making…its a place where birds of a feather can flock togather…an learn ideas an tips..an learn something about your self along the way…yeah ..don,t forget the turners,pins an such…an good tool advice comes in handy to…just my 2 cents


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I have wood only to justify my passion for tools.
I am a tool-worker more than a wood-worker.

I am more and more disillusioned with "reviews' of all kinds.
With very few exceptions, when I try to read reviews before a purchase there is always those how love the product and those who hate the same product.
This true of user reviews and of "professional" reviews.
Except for obvious piece of junk or things that I cannot or refuse to afford, at the end it is very difficult to really know what is good and what is not good.


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

Bert, I share your feelings about reviews. Like receiving bids, I toss out the ones at the extreme ends and try to find the truth in the middle.

Actually? I think I end up buying the one with the most reviews that I agree with. This is a major confession. I feel better already.

Kindly,

Lee


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Lee/Bert, you not are alone, it's hard to separate the wheat from the chaff in reviews. I look for trends, if there are a lot of negatives about the same thing then I steer clear. When it comes to machines I like things that last, an average tool that will hold up is preferable to the latest whiz-bang whammy doodle that will crap out in a year.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I went back and tried to separate interests by forum; this time using 5 different forums. I came away with no definite breakdown. Some forums combine wood with tools; others separate wood from tools; some combine power tools and hand tools. Woodturning was the only area where all the forums reviewed had a separate forum, not combined with anything else. Oh well, I tried. When it comes to advertising, Wood has to be the worst. You can't get to a forum without advertising popups all over.


----------



## reedwood (Jan 27, 2011)

I said…... I got…... a…....Puppy!


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Gorgeous dogs, Reed. I know you are having a blast with the pup.


----------



## reedwood (Jan 27, 2011)

thanks Gene
this thread was getting a little stuffy…. needed a puppy break.

I'm having so much fun with him I had to share with you guys and gals.

LJ…..Meet Tyler, 
the new shop dog and little buddy/ ear biter to Hunter, who is 8 years old.
He's is the son of pure bread retriever service dog parents for a wounded marine vet in a wheel chair.










I am his care taker 24/7. My life has completely changed and is now centered around him. I talk to friends about poop schedules and first time events like a proud parent.

As hard as it is to say good bye, this time right now makes it all worthwhile.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

The more people I meet, the better I like dogs. Beautiful dogs.


----------

